# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Denali

## primo

Hey, thought you ski bums may be interested.....our son just got chosen to be one of 3 guides for a private climb(through RMI) to Mt McKinley this summer....the rest of the time he will be with RMI at Mt Ranier....but he's psyched!!!!!! LIndaP

----------


## andynap

Hey Linda- I think you deserve an avatar too.

----------


## MIke R

sounds wonderful..here's a toast to your son...a full year skier..something I used to be til I sold out....

----------


## JoshA

Congrats to your son. Very exciting! I'll be in Alaska next month but climbing Denali is not on the agenda. Please report back on his adventures so some of us can live vicariously.

----------


## fourthtimer

Congrats to your son.  I climbed "The Great One" ## years ago.  It's a life changing experience.

Since he's going with RMI I am sure your son has all the information, etc. he needs, but just in case, send me a PT if there's any information I can pass along.

----------


## LindaP

Thanks all.....and Andy I have one(I just went on Bill's to post that one from his PC.....I have a mac!!!!!)    :)

----------


## andynap

Excellent

----------


## GramChop

hey linda...i don't come to the ski country forum in the spring/summer, so i missed this one.  anyhoo....what a great adventure your son will have!  his safety will be in my prayers!

----------


## LindaP

Thanks so much Gramchops! He's actually driving to Mt Rainer now, has his first climb saturday.( Won't go to Mt McKinlley until the end of June)..... But, he told me , one of the owners of RMI, Peter Whittaker, just made it to the top of Mt Everest last week for the first time. He tried  before but was stopped by weather. His uncle, and Eddie Bauer made that ascent years before him. Now I know why Eddie Bauer sponsers RMI, and has them test new clothing and equiptment!!!!!
 Just a little trivia for the day!!!  Linda

----------

